# Bho-earwax-budder



## bizzy323 (Apr 12, 2012)

whats the difference between earwax and budder how do you budder your hash oil?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Apr 12, 2012)

*ear wax comes from yer ears and budder comes from a cow... lol..

but seriously... your talking soft "BHO"  
i do beleive that comes from whipping it to allow air to mix in with it...
which will give it a "peanut butter" like consistency..
LH
*


----------



## Graywolf (May 1, 2012)

I'm thinking that the biggest difference is the person naming them and I can't think of another.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 1, 2012)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *ear wax comes from yer ears and budder comes from a cow... lol..*
> 
> *but seriously... your talking soft "BHO"  *
> *i do beleive that comes from whipping it to allow air to mix in with it...*
> ...


 
yup....ear wax..when you extract THC with butane you get "amber glass"..when you whip it air is released..then it becomes earwax(a flexable brown dough like substance)....when whipped & heated until all air is released it's transformed again into a crumbly yellowish solid...AKA..butter


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 29, 2012)

I watched a guy on youtube take his oil and dip it in dry hash crumble that was made using dry ice. He said that depending on the consistency he wanted, he would do pick up more dry hash and work it into the oil until he had a soft dough-like ball of hash oil that he could manipulate for what ever burning source he was using.


----------

